# Used Humidor



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

I am thinking of buying a previously used humidor. It's a lovely piece, and was wondering what everyones opinion was, and if there is anything I should be careful of. Many thanks.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Check for damage (obviously) and make sure it gets a good seal.

EDIT: Also whatever size you were looking to get, double it, and plan to buy a bigger one in a couple months


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

kvaughan said:


> Check for damage (obviously) and make sure it gets a good seal.
> 
> EDIT: Also whatever size you were looking to get, double it, and plan to buy a bigger one in a couple months


:tpd:

put a flashlight in the humi close it and if leaks light then it isnt sealing correctly..


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Check the seal and make sure the wood is in good order... don't know how much you're planning on paying for it but wouldn't it be easier to buy a new one from one of the many sites out there offering them?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry I don't have any pics yet. I'll try and get some.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I might have one I'm not using anymore,if you are interested I'll look...


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

:r

I didn't know we HAD that!

Almost spit my drink out.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

BostonMark said:


> :r
> 
> I didn't know we HAD that!
> 
> Almost spit my drink out.


We don't, it's hosted somewhere else. :tu


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I might have one I'm not using anymore,if you are interested I'll look...


Thanks very much for the kind offer, but it would probably cost a small fortune to ship to the UK.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I might have one I'm not using anymore,if you are interested I'll look...


LMK what size, pls. If this is still available, I am looking for a second humi.

Banu, flashlight test works great. Get one of those small pocket halogen lights from a sporting goods store. And as long as the top edge(seal) is not nicked up you should be good to go.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

banu said:


> Thanks very much for the kind offer, but it would probably cost a small fortune to ship to the UK.


ya but daves crazy like that, hes one of our best.. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

bobarian said:


> LMK what size, pls. If this is still available, I am looking for a second humi.
> 
> Banu, flashlight test works great. Get one of those small pocket halogen lights from a sporting goods store. And as long as the top edge(seal) is not nicked up you should be good to go.


The lady has first dibs...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

banu said:


> Thanks very much for the kind offer, but it would probably cost a small fortune to ship to the UK.


If you'd like,we can make it a trade...


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> The lady has first dibs...


Of course. :tu

But just in case....:chk


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> If you'd like,we can make it a trade...


Yes please, that sounds like a very good idea, I'm about to do my very first trade with havana_lover. Please pm me with suggestions and also 'how to' for International trades.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

banu said:


> Yes please, that sounds like a very good idea, I'm about to do my very first trade with havana_lover. Please pm me with suggestions and also 'how to' for International trades.


PM sent, as far international trades go,I don't want any cigars.If you do send cigars to someone mark the package as "gifts and personal items" or something similar...


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

Well this is the humidor I was refering to. Ended up getting it for $32 (appx) + $20 postage. Spent £26 sterling in total on ebay, so if it turns out to be rubbish I won't be too upset.

It looks nice, don't you think...?


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

Lookin Good! :tu

Make sure you season it properly before installing your 'gars. :ss


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

banu said:


> Well this is the humidor I was refering to. Ended up getting it for $32 (appx) + $20 postage. Spent £26 sterling in total on ebay, so if it turns out to be rubbish I won't be too upset.
> 
> It looks nice, don't you think...?


Congratulations on a great buy Banu! That looks gorgeous. Now you need to get the beads.


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

daniyal said:


> Congratulations on a great buy Banu! That looks gorgeous. Now you need to get the beads.


I've just ordered some from Heartfelt. :tu


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, and I'll post some pictures when it gets here.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

banu said:


> I've just ordered some from Heartfelt. :tu


Nice pick up I'm waiting on mine can't wait to throw out the foam


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

air1070 said:


> Lookin Good! :tu
> 
> Make sure you season it properly before installing your 'gars. :ss


:tpd:


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice looking humi! :tu Now you've started down a very slippery slope, be careful of the cliff I fell off. :ss


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Used Humidor - UPDATE*

It's here!

Although this is a very beautiful humidor, it is unfortunately quite damaged. There are cracks at the joints and it smells quite musty.

I didn't pay very much for it and I'm now debating whether I should try and get it restored OR glue the corners myself and give it to the kids to put their cars in!

C'EST LA VIE.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Used Humidor - UPDATE*



banu said:


> It's here!
> 
> Although this is a very beautiful humidor, it is unfortunately quite damaged. There are cracks at the joints and it smells quite musty.
> 
> ...


I would just leave it open for a couple of weeks to air out and then season it. You never know man, it might keep humidity pretty good. Just make sure that when you season it that you do it for at least a week so that the wood has time to soak up all of the moisture that it needs. It's worth a shot bro.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Used Humidor - UPDATE*

Beautiful humi!!
I really like all the separators included.
:tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Just take a stab at it you never know the looks may be deceiving.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I might have one I'm not using anymore,if you are interested I'll look...


Can I get in the Daves used humidor line?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I have purchased one used humi, and I'm in the middle of a second purchase (no idea why since I now have two wine fridges and an aristocrat) but I whole heartedly support at least trying to see if the thing will work.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Used Humidor - UPDATE*



banu said:


> It's here!
> 
> Although this is a very beautiful humidor, it is unfortunately quite damaged. There are cracks at the joints and it smells quite musty.


To gid rid of any bad smell, you can leave it open for a few days, and then before you re-season..... lightly sand the interior... If it dosent hold humidity well, I'd pass it on to the kids for toys and start over.


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Used Humidor - UPDATE*



Dgar said:


> To gid rid of any bad smell, you can leave it open for a few days, and then before you re-season..... lightly sand the interior...


That's a good idea. I'll try it and keep you posted.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Used Humidor - UPDATE*



banu said:


> That's a good idea. I'll try it and keep you posted.


Or you could just put a few Acid Cigars in there and that should take care of any lingering odors  just kidding best of luck


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Used Humidor - UPDATE*



banu said:


> It's here!
> 
> Although this is a very beautiful humidor, it is unfortunately quite damaged. There are cracks at the joints and it smells quite musty.
> 
> ...


Let me know when the one I sent arrives and in what condition,please


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

There always great for car keys, wallet, loose change from your pockets instead of leaving that stuff on the counter.


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Used Humidor - UPDATE*



68TriShield said:


> Let me know when the one I sent arrives and in what condition,please


I will, thanks Dave.


----------

